# Que peux-ton négocier le service résiliation bouygues ?



## fanrav (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
maintenant que Free est disponible, jusqu'où peux aller le service résiliation bouygues telecom ?
J'ai envoyé ma lettre de résiliation, que puis-je demander à bouygues pour m'inciter à rester?
Faites-moi partager vos négociations...


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

Si tu as envoyé ta lettre, c'est trop tard.


----------



## fanrav (21 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi serait-il trop tard ?
En cas d'offre intéressante, je peux accepter de me rengager.


----------



## bricbroc (22 Janvier 2012)

+1 avec gwen.
L'opérateur préfere avoir des nouveaux clients qui ont envie de venir grâce à ses offres plutôt que de perdre du temps avec les anciens qui ont envie de se barrer et/ou lui casser les noix avec des demandes de réductions.


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

je suis pas d'accord du tout avec ce propos

pour ma part je pense que pour un opérateur un cleient c'est un client, si ils arrivent à le faire signer pour 12 mois ou 24 au mieux c'est tout benef!
que ce soit un ancien ou un nouveau!


----------



## fanrav (22 Janvier 2012)

Personne ne peut témoigner de ce qu'il a obtenu auprès du service résiliation bouygues ?
Quel numéro appeler pour négocier : 614 ou un autre numéro ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2012)

Peut-être que personne n'a obtenu qui que ce soit. La plupart des gens n'ont pas cherché à obtenir une faveur d'un opérateur quelconque ces derniers temps. Ils sont directement partis chez Free.

Moi, quand j'ai quitté Bouygue après plus de 5 ans chez eux, j'ai appelé pour savoir s&#8217;ils pouvaient m'avoir le iPhone à un prix correct. J'ai eu une fin de non-recevoir. Je suis donc parti avec portabilité.

Ils ont perdu un bon client, fidèle pendant de longues années. Mais quand je me suis rendu compte que je valais moins que les nouveaux clients, je suis parti.

Toi aussi vas chez Free, tu reviendras négocier ensuite si l'envie t'en prend.


----------



## bricbroc (22 Janvier 2012)

Perso j'ai eu la chance de partager la courte vie de Ten mobile entre 2006 et 2008, avant de revenir "à reculons" chez BT.
Et bien sûr ma facture est passée de 21 à 29/mois pour la même chose :hein:
A l'époque Ten s'est retrouvé englouti par Orange, qui a sorti dans la foulée des forfaits "Ten By Orange" à 40 

Depuis le coup de fusil des offres Free, j'ai tenté de négocier les 7 mois qui restaient sur mon engagement au tarif B&You : la réponse a été non.
BT m'a quand même proposé une usine à gaz, où il fallait aussi changer de FAI
et me retrouver avec du quadruple play chez eux. 
Bref comment gagner 3 et perdre le lecteur de blu-ray de la révolution 

En résumé, je reste persuadé qu'il n'y a pas grand chose a attendre de ce genre de négociation opérateur/utilisateur


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

c'est plus comme avant je pense....

à l'epoque (au debut de la telephonie), tous les opérateurs bataillaient pour avoir le max de clients chez eux!


----------



## tantoillane (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si tu as envoyé ta lettre, je pense comme l'a dit gwen, qu'il est trop tard. La résiliation va avoir lieu et si tu reviens vers eux, tu sera un nouveau client sans aucun avantage.

Il y a deux ans, j'avais plusieurs lignes chez BT, j'ai demandé à toutes les résilier sauf une. (Je passe sur les nombreuses opérations pour pas se faire mettre lors de la résiliation) Ils ont en effet réussi à toutes les fermer sauf une, mais la une n'était pas la bonne. J'ai du batailler pendant x temps pour leur faire comprendre le problème, puis à peu près autant pour retrouver les avantages fidélités qui avaient disparus dans la foulée (bèh oui, ils avaient effacé la ligne, donc nouveau client), et tout autant pour avoir 15 minutes de dédommagement suite aux 2 heures bouffées sur mon forfait pour résoudre le problème.

_Pour ceux qui veulent, j'en ai aussi de bonnes avec Orange qui est encore plus un escroc selon moi _:rateau:


----------

